# Ovarian reserve advice



## Granada_Girl (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello

I've had a horrible day, took a call from the hospital with my test results and they suggest that my follicles may not be containing eggs so are going to test my amh levels for low ovarian reserve. We were really not expecting this as had our first EVER smiley face on the ovulation sticks this month, which we thought meant I had definately ovulated. I am so crushed, we have been ttc for nearly 4 years and have undergone 6 cycles of clomid and 2 IUI's and can't believe this wasn't picked up sooner - or maybe whilst we have been going through treatment my ovarian reserve has significantly dropped. I'm now 33 was 29 when started ttc and referred for tests a year and a half ago. Any advice?

Thanks xx


----------

